# Golf Efficiency in a Cheaper Way



## Doug Green (Dec 28, 2010)

How should do you practice golf in an efficient and cheaper way? Any tips guys?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, if you don't have a golf course nearby that offers a free short game practice area, then you next best bet is to find an open area somewhere that will allow you to hit balls. Working on one's short game does not take much room. A good short game helps one's score card immensely. I live or die on how my short game is going for me. If my short game is on, I can break 80. If not, then breaking 90 is pretty much it for me. 

My home course does have a free short game area where I can hit balls off of natural turf. I also0 pay $30 a month to hit all the range balls I want after 11AM. $30 is equivalent to 300 balls. Some weeks I will hit as many as 600+ balls, so that $30 pays for itself quite fast. That $30 also gets me 18 holes with a cart for $9.50. I usually walk, but the 18 holes are the same price. 

Some school ground allow for longer shots, if it's legal. Same with some parks. I don't know what the terrain is where you live, but I have a dry lake bed I sometime use for longer shots. I just set up two targets 250 yards away, spaced about 30 yards a part. The idea is land the ball at what ever distance I'm hitting, between the two targets. The balls might roll out of my intended landing area due to the rough terrain, but as long they hit the ground between the targets, that's all I am looking for. I can also get a good read on what my carry yardage is for each club. Hitting balls out there also entails other family functions. I never go out there just to hit balls. 

Another option might be to build yourself an inexpensive putting green in your back yard. All you really need for that is some sand/fill material, and piece of carpet. This will serve well to practice hitting putts on a straight line. Add more fill material to give your self some breaking putts to practice on. You can be as elaborate as you want with this DIYer. A visit to a surplus store could allow you to find some netting for a back yard net to hit balls into. Add a low cost PVC frame, and you are in business. Problem with a back yard net is you can't see the actual ball flight to know if you are impacting the ball correctly, on harder hit shots. I have a back yard net that I hit chips, and short pitches into. 10 or 15 shots when ever I feel like it, mounts up over time. 

Now, something you can do anywhere is to practice your stance/aim/alignment/posture, and even your pre shot routine. To me, getting all that stuff right can save a golfer many, many strokes during a round. 



Doug Green said:


> How should do you practice golf in an efficient and cheaper way? Any tips guys?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Great post Frog!
I have a 5 gallon bucket and about 50 balls, and I practice my chipping at lunch. I may chip 30 balls from different lenghts to the bucket, the longest chip being maybe 15 to 20 yards. I do this in the yard at work, doesn't need much room and doesn't cost a dime, but greatly improves my scores.


----------

